# Coluber Rhodorachis



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

I bought a new snake a few weeks ago.
Check it out:


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Great snake


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Oops, forgot to post a pic of his home....


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Sweet looking snake and set-up







Hows his temperment? Where did you get the wood pieces from?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Nice looking racer, he's really cool! Does he let you handle him?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Great Snake!! and a great home!!!


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Great snake... the home looks cool but do you have a hide spot for him? Anyways, nice looking snake and cool pictures, too!


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> Great snake... the home looks cool but do you have a hide spot for him? Anyways, nice looking snake and cool pictures, too!


The pic of his home is a little out of date.
I have added some more plants and a rock cave.

Thanks everybody for the nice replies


----------

